# bootmanager issues - cant install roms



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

So i am trying to install multiple roms with boot manager but it seems to not work. the application says the rom was install sucessfully but when i go to reboot to that rom and click on the slot it says no rom found. anyone else have that problem?-


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

I had the same issue. I finally stopped messing with Bootmanager b/c I was hardly ever using the additional ROMs. Go to their site init2winitapps.com &/or email the devs. They give fast responses.


----------

